# Assembly Plant



## ButchsGTO (Oct 4, 2012)

Is it possible to have a "B" in the VIN and a "BF" on the trim tag?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

They're both assembly plants, as you know. B in the vin is Baltimore and BF on the data plate is Fremont. I wouldn't think it was possible. Then again, .................. What year?

I checked your other posts, figuring a '65.....


----------



## ButchsGTO (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, it's a '65.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ift wold be possible if either tag was swapped. PHS documentation will verify. Probably a good idea to check the VIN on the frame (upper driver's side above the rear wheel generally) if visible, and I'd take a really good look at the tag rivets, too.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> Ift wold be possible if either tag was swapped. PHS documentation will verify. Probably a good idea to check the VIN on the frame (upper driver's side above the rear wheel generally) if visible, and I'd take a really good look at the tag rivets, too.


:agree

*Data Plate*
PON = Pontiac MI
KAN = Kansas City MO
BF = Fremont CA
BAL = Baltimore MD

*Vin Tag*
P = Pontiac MI
K = Kansas City MO
Z = Fremont CA
B = Baltimore MD


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:agree:agree With the last 2 posts. 

My initial response was off the idea the OP was asking if that combination of codes was possible "from the factory". I guess I was reading between the lines.

Maybe post a couple of pix of your tags......


----------

